# Erik's Meds Have Been Sent ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi all .. for those that have been following the thread(s) about Erik and his birds, please be advised that the following meds were sent today via Priority Mail .. he should have them tomorrow (Tuesday) or Wednesday. I need all of you to help here to see that we do the right thing(s) for his birds.

Meds sent:

Flagyl/Metronidazole - 20 250 mg tablets
Baytril - 22.7 mg/cc (about 10cc worth)
Keflex - (Cephalexin) - 12 250 mg capsules
Bactrim - 10 80/400 mg tablets
Nystatin - 1/2 bottle 100,000u/cc
Clavamox - 4 375 mg tablets
10 1cc syringes, 3 3cc syringes, 1 10cc syringe

Erik, please read the printouts in the box .. very important .. also please post back here when you get the drugs, and we'll get you started. The meds I sent are for treating one bird at a time, so get your sickest ones together and let's start with them. You also need a flock treatment, and I'm working on that.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Medical Supervision*

Hello Terry,

I think it is great that people like you have stepped forward to assist this young man, and I am glad to hear that his parents are actively involved and active in their son's hobby. 

I am just hoping that Erik is given some instructions and guidance on the use of these drugs. And most importantly, help in learning how to keep his birds healthy. This is a pretty tall order, because there is a difference of opinion even among the professionals as to how to bring about good health in our birds.

And for Erik, I wish you the best of luck. One of the great challenges in pigeon keeping, is providing a level of care which results in pigeons in super health !


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Terry,
Thank you for the time you have devoted to helping Erik. And, for coming to the rescue, once again.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Did Erik's parents call you? 


Brad


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*meds*

Hey everyone I have gotten the meds (12-1-04) thank you so much! these will help me so much my mom is going to send terry 25 bucks LOL for sending the meds to me thanks again! im off the read about the meds!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik,

I'm glad the package arrived safe and sound. Yes, please do read the printed information I included. Then, get back to us here on the board and let us know how many really sick birds you need to start treating and a detailed description of their symptoms. From there, we'll decide on which meds to use, calculate the dosages, and get started.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well done, Terry - reckon you'll get Erik well organized here. Good luck with the birds, Erik

John


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*meds?*

Hello Terry I have about 8 birds that are sick they just cant gain weight? and their always fluffed up and dont move they can fly you cant feel their brest bone really bad so it lets me know they arent gaining weight? what meds do i use for this? and my mom wants to know how much all the meds would cost in the store (Jedds Fly`s ect)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The Med References Sent To Erik*

Just so we are all on the same page here, these are the printed references I sent to Erik:

http://members.aol.com/duiven/vet.htm

and a copy of Helen's write-up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------
This file graciously provided by Helen (Nooti)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Here's a list of drugs which I have used successfully for years and 
the ailments which are sensitive to those particular medications.
I have used the generic names first and the brand names in brackets 
which people will be familiar with. These brand names can be 
different in different parts of the world but the active ingredient 
is the same.


ENROFLOXACIN (Baytril) Dose - 10-20mgs per kilo - BID (twice daily) 
7 - 21 days 
Effective against small surface wounds containing aerobic bacteria, 
oral E.coli and salmonella -(Paratyphoid)
It is ineffective against anaerobic bacteria and should not be used 
for any gut bacterial problems or deep puncture wounds which involve 
anaerobics. 
Baytril is not a bacterial stat antibiotic -(killing bacteria 
outright), rather it inhibits the uncurling of the bacterial DNA 
gyrase which means the mature bacteria are unable to reproduce so 
die of 'old age' without issue. Problems with effectiveness can 
result if given concurrently with another drug which is a bacterial 
stat.


TRIMETHOPRIM/SULPHONAMIDES (Septrin, Bactrim, Co-trim, Tribrissen, 
Septra, Sulphatrim)
Dose - 50-100mgs per kilo. BID 7 days
Effective against most anaerobic bacteria and therefore suitable for 
gut bacterial infections and coccdial overburdens. The very best of 
this family of drugs is Trimethoprim Sulphamethoxazole- (Septrin) 
which effects a cure in 99.9% of cases if caught early. Can be used 
in conjunction with penicillins. 
It is ineffective in the presence of necrotic tissue. 


AMOXYCILLIN AND CLAVULANIC ACID (Synulox, Clavamox) Dose - up 
to 50 mgs per kilo BID if injection or up to 125mgs per kilo TID 
(three times daily) orally- up to 3 weeks. Dose and dosing interval 
determined by infection site, severity and organism involved. Used 
to treat severe or deep puncture wounds, and helps greatly in 
preventing the spread of necrotic tissue. Is also effective against 
gut E.coli.
It is not recommended that this drug be given orally in the case of 
critically ill patients as absorption from the GI tract is 
unreliable, however many people do not have access or knowledge to 
give by injection so orally is the only option and better than 
nothing.
This drug has a much broader spectrum than Baytril and therefore 
will treat a much greater range of ailments. Can be used in 
conjunction with Trim Sulphas. Refrigerate oral suspension and 
discard after 10 days or if liquid becomes dark. Avoid concurrent 
use with tetracycline, erythromycin and chloramphenicol.


METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl) 20-50 mgs per kilo BID or 
40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days. 
In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 
14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.
If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a 
severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside 
recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another 
bird).
Used for anaerobic, (flushing deep wounds), and protozoal 
infections. Can be given concurrently with Amoxy and Trim Sulphas.


DEXAMETHASONE (Duphacort Q, Colvasone, Dexadreson, Dexafort)
0.3-1mg per kilo OID or BID or q (every) 48hrs until not needed. Use 
higher doses for shock and trauma.
Dexamethasone is a corticosteroid whose anti-inflammatory potency is 
7.5 times greater than prednisolone and is suitable for high-dose 
therapy. It is also an appetite stimulant.
Used for concussion in the main but can be used if given on 
alternate days as an appetite stimulant for birds who - despite 
showing no obvious symptoms or have been through a long drawn out 
illness, simply refuse to self feed.
When discontinuing after chronic therapy, dose should be tapered 
off - ie every alternate day until cessation. Chronic use or abrupt 
withdrawal of drug may lead to development of Cushings Syndrome as 
the drug depresses adrenal gland function.


FENBENDAZOLE (Panacur)
Dose - 16mgs/kg as a one off dose, repeated after 10 days if necessary if targeting nematodes. Give for 3 consecutive days if 
targeting Syngamus Trachea (lungworm) or microfiliae and trematodes. 
5 consecutive days if targeting capillariasis. I often just give a 
one off dose but will repeat depending on severity of infection.
Note - if targeting Syngamus trachea - a course of Amoxy and Clav 
acid should be given for at least 14 days afterwards as the worms 
are in the lungs and not the digestive tract so are not excreted and 
the bodies will rot in the bronchial tubes where they lie, causing 
severe infection.


IVERMECTIN - see attached chart.


HARTMANN'S SOLUTION (lactated ringers)
This is used as a water/electrolyte replacement therapy. As a 
general rule 40-60mls per kilo per day is a maintenance dose. In 
cases of severe dehydration double or triple the dose. Can be 
injected IV, (intravenously) SQ (Sub cutenously)or IP 
(intraperitonium) (recommended for speedy recovery).


LECTADE - as above but for oral use only


VALIUM (Diazepam)
Valium is a member of the benzodiazepine family. Benzodiazepines are 
sedatives that cause dose-related depression of the central nervous 
system. They are useful in treating anxiety, insomnia, seizures, and 
muscle spasms. Diazepam is also used for the short-term relief of 
symptoms related to anxiety disorders produced by constant caring 
for sick, injured and orphaned pigeons.
Note - high doses mixed with alcohol may result in a permanent 
cure. 


Helen at Wild-Life-Line


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*What To Use For Treatment?*

Based upon Helen's write-up, my first thought was to go with a combination of Clavamox and Bactrim as she has noted that Clavamox is a broader spectrum anitibiotic and that it can be used in conjunction with Bactrim. 

The other choice to me is to strictly go with Baytril.

Let's have some discussion about this so we can get Erik started on treating his sick birds.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Erik .. You Can Be Getting Ready*

You will need some sterile containers for mixing the drugs .. perhaps your Mom can help you with this. The containers can be soaked for a few minutes in a solution of bleach and water .. 1 part bleach to 9 parts water. Then rinse thoroughly and let the containers dry. If we decide to go with the Baytril, this won't be necessary as you have liquid Baytril to start with. 

If we will be mixing drugs (dissolving tablets or capsules in water), then you will need some distilled or sterile water to make the solution with. Once the solutions are made, they will need to be stored in the refrigerator between uses and the containers need to be well shaken before each use to assure we are getting the correct mix of the drug and the water.

You need to weigh the sick birds and post at least an approximation of what they weigh either in ounces or grams. If you can only get ounces, that is fine as we will convert it to grams to calculate how to mix and dose the drugs. The weight doesn't have to be exact but does need to be close, and if there is a large difference in the sizes/weights of the birds, then each one will have to be weighed. If they are all about the same size and weight, then you can weigh only a couple of them, and we'll go with kind of an average approach.

OK .. let's get going.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

birdboy12 said:


> my mom wants to know how much all the meds would cost in the store (Jedds Fly`s ect)


Hi Erik .. I really can't say as I buy my drugs at a pharmacy in Mexico where they are much less expensive than here in the U.S. .. they are the same exact drugs as we have here, so don't worry about that. Please tell your Mom not to worry about the cost of the drugs .. if she wants to put some money towards your birds, I'm waiting to hear back from a friend with the exact brand name of a product she uses for flock treatment .. once I have that perhaps your folks can order you some of it for your birds.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*weight of pigeons*

HEllo Terry here is the weights of the birds

1: light brown 187 grams (birmingham roller)

2: almond 215 grams (birmingham roller)

3: yellow 189 grams (birmingham roller)

4: cream bar 153 grams (birmingham roller)

5 opal 223 grams (birmingham roller)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great Erik .. thanks for the quick response. It looks to me that the birds are close enough in weight that we can probably do our calculations based upon a bird that weighs 200 grams and dose them all the same. This will be a little too much for the smallest ones and not quite enough for the biggest ones but will be close enough and make it easy for you to give the meds.

If there are any roller folks reading this can you offer an idea of what an average roller in good health should weigh? I'm guessing it at around 300 grams but could be way off. If that were the case, then a couple of Erik's birds are seriously underweight.

Erik, can you get a small bag of Puppy Chow? If you can, soak 5-6 pieces of Puppy Chow per bird in water until it starts to get soft and puffy and hand feed it to the sick birds. This will give them some good and easy to digest nutrition.

You will need to weigh the birds each day to assure that we are making progress and not losing ground. This will need to be done at about the same time each day and best done before giving meds or hand feeding the Puppy Chow. As the birds gain weight, we will need to adjust the amount of the meds, so let us know if we have a significant weight gain or loss in any of the birds.

I think we need to get started, so I'm going to suggest that we go with the Clavamox and Bactrim combination and see how we do. I will post the calculations in another reply to avoid it getting lost in all my verbiage here.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Keep in mind that dosages are based for Homers, Rollers are a smaller breed and most are about half the size or just a little over half the size of homers. If it's administered through the water is doesn't matter though. But this time of year the water intake is lower and that should be taken into consideration also.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry it depends on the family 6-8 oz is what most breed for, I would imagine his are in the upper range and maybe of 8 to 10 oz


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Dosage For The Birds*

Ok Erik .. here we go.

1) Dissolve 2 of the Bactrim tablets in 10 cc/ml of sterile or distilled water
2) Dissolve 2 of the Clavamox tablets in 10 cc/ml of sterile or distilled water

Do this in separate containers and label them what they are .. one for Bactrim and one for Clavamox.

The above will yield 16 mg of Bactrim per 1 cc and 75 mg of Clavamox per 1 cc of solution.

For the Bactrim we want to give 50-100 mg per kg twice per day. I went right in the middle with 75 mg per kg twice per day. Given that and the strength of our Bactrim solution, each bird needs to get .9375 cc/ml of the Bactrim solution twice per day. If you give .9 or .95 cc .. it's fine .. almost a whole one of the 1 cc/ml syringes.

For the Clavamox solution we want to give up to 125 mg per kg three times per day BUT I've adjusted this for twice per day and am going with the high dose of 125 mg per kg. This results in .5 cc/ml of the Clavamox solution twice per day. Exactly 1/2 of the 1 cc/ml syringes.

Use the 1 cc/ml syringes I sent you and be sure you get the tip of the syringe far back in the mouth/throat of the bird past the opening to the trachea. DO NOT get any liquid into the trachea/air hole or we will then be having pneumonia to deal with. Just go slow and careful and get someone to help you at least until you get this down pat.

I am assuming all these birds have the same thing (I could be very, very wrong about this) so I'm going to say that it's OK to use the same syringe for treatment. It would be better, however, for each bird to have it's own syringe, and the syringes need to be disinfected in the 10% bleach water, throughly rinsed, and dried after each use.

It's very, very important that the correct amount of solution of both drugs be given twice per day, every day for at least 7 days and also important that you give the drugs at about the same time each day.

Ok Erik .. you're off and running. Please post any questions here or feel free to call me anytime. Best of luck with the birds.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Scott and thanks for the weight info. Erik is going to be administering the drugs orally by syringe to assure that we get the right amount into each bird. My concern about the weight was whether we had extremely emaciated birds or not. Here's how ounces convert to grams in the range you gave:

5 oz = 142 grams
6 oz = 170 grams
7 oz = 198 grams
8 oz = 227 grams
9 oz = 255 grams
10 oz = 284 grams 

Thus, I was off either a bit or perhaps quite a bit on the "average" weight of a roller. In any event, we are giving the meds based on the weight of the bird so should be OK at an average of 200 grams.

If Erik's birds should be in the high range of weight then there are a couple who are seriously underweight. I think at this point we just have to get started on treatment and see what happens.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry if "he" thinks that they are under wt. you can bet that they are. The keel bone is the indicater bone as far as wt. (what he calls the breastbone) I would say that if they start looking better than you can assume that they will gain in wt. Need to make sure that they are getting a rich food. High protien/fat. I will stand by thinking that his birds are on the upper end. The smaller birds come through inbreeding strickly for performance. Those birds are bred for feather color


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Motherlodelofts said:


> I will stand by thinking that his birds are on the upper end. The smaller birds come through inbreeding strickly for performance. Those birds are bred for feather color


Then Erik has some birds in a state of =extreme= emaciation. The meds and soaked Puppy Chow should help resolve this .. what food would you recommend .. he has a bird at 153 grams .. very, very light/small.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry personally when I want to get some fast rich nutrition down a bird I use a hookbill baby bird formila. I prefere Kytee brand, but I'll use whatever I can get my hands on around here as I'm 40 mi. from a town with a stoplight. I use a feeding srynge with about a 4in piece of surgical tubing stuck on the end. I fill up the srynge and just slip the tube down the throat and fill up the crop. takes seconds, I've heard some say they use a Turkey baster. Trying to hand feed more than one will take too long and just won't happen or at the very least they will be shorted. I would do this even if they are eating on thier own. Keep in mind that these birds may be chocked up with throat canker and can't get anything down. The tube can be pushed through it, at that point it's a do or die situation and you have to get something in them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, you're right Scott .. the baby bird formula works quite well, and I add human baby meat based food to it .. beef, veal, turkey, or chicken for very young pigeons or very sick/thin ones. And, I too, have a piece of tubing on the end of my syringes or use a stainless steel crop needle aka gavage tube. Both work well. I should have sent some tubing to Erik in the last package and will do so in the next one.

And .. Erik .. I'm sure we asked in the beginning, but look again to see if there are signs of canker in your birds .. cottage cheesy looking growths in the mouth or throat .. if so, then you have Flagyl (Metronidazole) for this, but let us know first if canker is a problem as some of these drugs can't be used together.

I heard back from Ellen .. the flock treatment she uses in from Global and is called Multi Mix. I also had a post from a member here saying that there was a package of 4 in 1 from JEDDS waiting for me to pick up and send to you. I'll try to go get that for you tomorrow and get it in the mail .. that is also a very good flock treatment med.

So, I think you're about fixed up Erik. Please let us know how it's going and for sure post or call if you need help with anything.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*meds*

Hey every one i got the meds into the birds! right away it seemed to liven them up! but right after i got it in them they started throwing up their food? i geuss their just not used to the taste? thanks every one and wow their still things getting sent to me? every one on this message board is awsome!the birds are still fluffed up and sometimes when the birds are going poop it sticks to their feathers! so i have to cut the feathers right their(not cutting the feelers) so they can poop better....0o0 and Terry my mom said you wanted me to talk to Tina about what she should do? LOL well thanks again every one!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Erik .. it's not good that the birds vomited .. give us an update in the morning.
Keep giving the meds and keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Erik just pluck the feathers around the vent. And while you are at it go aheard and yank one tail feather out. It's said that by doing this it gives the immune system a slight kick. Whether it actually does or not I'm not sure but I know a few that say that they "think" it helps. but it sure can't hurt.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If the birds was not throwing up there feed befor treatment the the dose is perhaps to strong. Clean any thrown up grain up. So none is eaten by the birds. And Reduce dose or give one for 5 days then start the other for 5 days. To much meds at one time is not good either. The easyest thing I have used in the past to feed out young birds or sub feed a bird. Is plain old chick starter. Its ground You take a small amount say three table spoons for one bird depends on age. put one third water in it heat it in the microwave for say thirty five seconds. stir it up until its a soupy mix. Make sure its not to hot. Put it in a cathiter type syringe. These have a 2in end so no tubing needed. open the birds beak then insert it douwn the throut. and push the plunger at a fast pace just enougto fill the crop. or fill it 1/2 full on thes birds. NOW chick startee is also medicated so it treeats the birds slightly. And has a good balanced mix for the birds. Its cheap and can be found at most places that sell feed.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Never thought of chick starter Robert. What a good idea, you can buy it in small qaunitys also. Terry what does the baby food meat add ? protien ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Motherlodelofts said:


> Terry what does the baby food meat add ? protien ?


Yes .. the meat baby food ups the protein content of the formula.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Crossing my fingers, and praying out loud !*



birdboy12 said:


> Hey every one i got the meds into the birds! right away it seemed to liven them up! but right after i got it in them they started throwing up their food? i geuss their just not used to the taste? thanks every one and wow their still things getting sent to me? every one on this message board is awsome!the birds are still fluffed up and sometimes when the birds are going poop it sticks to their feathers! so i have to cut the feathers right their(not cutting the feelers) so they can poop better....0o0 and Terry my mom said you wanted me to talk to Tina about what she should do? LOL well thanks again every one!


Hello Everybody,
I am sitting by my computer chewing my fingernails. Reminds me of a movie where a operation was being conducted by radio instructions. Gawd, don't we have anybody near by ? I will shut up now, and hope and pray for the best !!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think we're doing OK here .. I talked to Erik's Mom last night and they were doing wonderfully.

I also think Erik might have gotten to go to a pigeon club meeting this evening with friends here from pigeons.com .. so stand by for news.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Nnnnnnooooooooo*

undefined WOW every one i just want to cry..... today was the worst day at school! we had a lock down! so i got out of school late then we went to go get a x-mass tree then we went to long john silvers and we forgot are drinks on the counter! abd by the time we got him it was 7:30 i didnt get to go to the meeting i was so mad i really wanted to cry LOL but here is an up date on the birds...

All the birds are fine this morning i gave them their meds and they didnt puke this time!(i geuss they didnt like the taste?) im getting ready to give them their meds tonight wow....it takes awhile lol(sad thing is by the times the meds got here one of the sick and under weight fantails had died) i tried my best to keep him alive all the other birds seem to be purking up though! ill keep every one posted!

Thanks again everyone for your help!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm sorry you had such a bad day Erik. Unfortunately we all have those days now & again.  
I'm also sorry to hear one of your pijjies has passed away.  
Glad to hear your other birds are showing signs of improvement. Keep up the good work.  
Please keep us posted.

Thanks Terry, for all you have done. 

Cindy


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

After talking to Ted last night, the pigeon club meeting last night was just to finish up general business for the year and actually it was really very boring. I went only to see if I could become a member of the club. Now that is done, I have emailed Erik and asked him to go to the Jan pigeon meeting with my daughter and I. Those people were really good after the meeting and they said they love to teach new pigeon people.  

Tanya


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, am sorry you had such a rough day Erik .. some days are just like that. It's a shame the one fantail didn't make it but encouraging that the others kept their meds down. Please keep us posted. If the meds we are giving seem to be helping, I'll mail you enough more to finish our the course of the treatment .. we need to keep going for at least 7 days total and possibly more.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Type of club ?*



zoo keeper said:


> After talking to Ted last night, the pigeon club meeting last night was just to finish up general business for the year and actually it was really very boring. I went only to see if I could become a member of the club. Now that is done, I have emailed Erik and asked him to go to the Jan pigeon meeting with my daughter and I. Those people were really good after the meeting and they said they love to teach new pigeon people.
> 
> Tanya


What type of pigeon club is it ? At any rate, having some more experienced pigeon people is really the answer for the Eriks out there.

Erik, don't sweat a bad day now and then. I have had years like that.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*??????*

HEY EVERY ONE!!! GOOD NEWS! here is the break down


OLD WEIGHT!
1: light brown and white 187 grams
2: almond 215 grams
3: yellow 189 grams
4: cream bar 153
5 pal 223 grams

NEW WEIGHT!
1: light brown and weight 228 grams
2: almond 191
3: yellow 230 grams
4: cream bar 226 grams
5: opal 255 grams

ONE OF THEM LOST WEIGHT NOT GOOD!


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Erik whatever you do "DON'T" let up on the antibiotics just because they are doing better. You have to keep them on it the entire process or they will go down again and it will be much harder to bring them back up the next time. 
Scott


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Erik. 
I'm sorry your Almond pij has lost rather than gained weight.  
Glad to hear the others are beginning to gain.  

Please continue with the updates & keep up the good work.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Erik and thanks for the update. I'm very pleased with how the birds are doing so far. I am sorry the almond one isn't responding as well as hoped, but as Scott posted, we have to complete the course of antibiotics to be sure we've gotten the problem solved. They have to be on the meds for at least 7 days and possibly a bit longer.

Can you try to feed the almond one some soaked puppy chow, some thawed green peas, a few shelled sunflower seeds, and perhaps some canned or thawed corn? Also maybe offer some safflower seed or another seed that the bird really goes for.

It was nice to hear from you and your Dad today .. I assume the one vomiting up the meds is the almond .. is that correct? As we discussed on the phone, you should try cutting the dose in half for the one vomiting and see if we can keep enough meds in the bird to start working.


----------



## Bird_girl(Ronni (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi! I love birds! I am really glad yours are better!

bird_girl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*More Meds On The Way*

Erik,

Am mailing you another package today. I've included some more Bactrim and Clavamox to make sure you have enough to finish treating the birds. Also included are two packages of MedPet 4 In 1 from JEDDS. This product is for flock treatment should you ever need it. The 4 in 1 has been provided for you by another member here at pigeons.com who wishes to remain anonymous.

Terry


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry the original were Sulfa drugs if I remember correctly. If so no Grit or pellet type feeds are supposed to be given with these type of meds (pellets contain grit)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Motherlodelofts said:


> Terry the original were Sulfa drugs if I remember correctly. If so no Grit or pellet type feeds are supposed to be given with these type of meds (pellets contain grit)


Yes, the Bactrim is a sulpha based drug .. Erik, please take note of Scott's caution about the grit and pellets.

Terry


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*meds*

Hello Terry and every one else........i got the meds today(12-9-04) i will start them on it tomorrow.....one of the birmingham rollers was killed by the others(i think) during the night(im so mad!) im trying my best.....i thought about having ZOOKEEPER come over and look at my birds....but she told me she doesnt like to go to other peoples lofts or them come to hers....but i understand so ill just have to keep trying my best!


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

Yea i know how u feel Eric. I had just lost my first babie from my birds and its hard to go into your coop and see one of your pigeons dead. It happened also to one of my babies that i found From a disease?


----------

